# NON TRASH TALK Redfish Regatta



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

So the original Redfish Regatta Thread is kinda scary... Well the boys and girls over there are good people, it's become a tradition, probably VERY DUMB, to trash talk, whether you know anything about fishing for Reds or not.

So, to try to add to a civilized discussion, EVERYBODY is invited, It's tentatively scheduled for February 21st. No pressure, just show up and fish for Redfish from 8:00 am till 3:00 pm, fish, tell tall tales, and meet some great people. We'll have a party afterwards at Ft. Mcrae.

$20.00 gets your boat into the mix, t-shirts are available,... very cool, a print of a painting by one of our local artists on the back... The shirt will be black, this will be on the back...









There will be a cool PFF logo on the front. The t-shirts will be at cost plus $1.00 or so. (I also make FREE t-shirts for the winners)

The tournament winner will receive FREE Champion T-Shirts, and a big share of the entry $$$. Second place money assured, maybe third place too depending on the number of boats entered.

So IGNORE most of the crap you see on the other thread... EVERYBODY is invited to participate. Even if you don't fish, join us afterward for beer and food and fellowship at Ft. Mcrae.

The REAL object of this tournament is for EVERYBODY to catch fish and have fun...

Thanks,

Jim

PS... for our moderators... if ANYTHING on this thread even insinuates trash talk, please remove it ASAP!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, I forgot... even if you only catch ONE redfish , if it has a lot of spots, you might win a GREAT prize. Prize TBA,... but it's worth your day on the water...

Jim


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

if i am not prefishing PC, we'll be fishing this one.

cheers.

drew


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you James for providing a wonderful tourney for us to enjoy. I look forward to more lasting memories fishing and competeing against some of the panhandles greatest fisherman. Thank you Jim T,Thank you!

Alright I can't do this,sorry! :sick


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Bonita Dan,

You're WELCOME...

Good luck to you during the tournament...

Jim


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

The shirts look great.. Im glad we are doing it again this year..And even with all the trash talk on the forum this will be a kid friendly event..Heckmy teammate is still a child..oke..It will be good to see yall on the 21st weather permitting..Thanks guys!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be home for this one JIM T. Count me in.

Oh yea, I'll take 1 XL shirt.


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

One XXL for me Jim, pm when they come in and I will get you some cash.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim,

Couple of questions: 

Are we doing everything the morning of the tournament. Or, can I pay entry and for shirt / shirts prior to tournament. 

Also, having a smaller boat and wanting to fish 30 miles from McCray, are we required to physically check in a McCray or can we phone in. I'd like to tow my boat to where I'm going to fish then tow it back to NAS to meet up at 1500 with everyone at McCray. No problem if this is outside of what you want to do. I can easily throw in a couple of 5 gallon cans. 

Thanks!

JP


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i wanna fish but dont know if im gonna have a partner or not...ill be home from work that weekend so if anybody wants to fish pm me and lets work out details


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Were in. I'll let you know about shirts and take care of the entry fee next week.



Thanks, 



Nick


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim, is there a check in prior to 0800? 



Bob



P.S. you might want to post hte rules over here as well?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Check in ANYTIME during the day, in person, by phone, or VHF.

The only requirement is that we eventually meet up, even after, at Ft McCrae is fine.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *jpaul (1/13/2009)*Jim,
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> ...


JP,

Your idea is fine... just meet me after 1500 at Ft Mcrae.

Good Luck,

Jim


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Is there a "Tresspasser's section" for folks not fishing, but want to hang out anyway???:letsparty


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Snagged Line (2/17/2009)*Is there a "Tresspasser's section" for folks not fishing, but want to hang out anyway???:letsparty




Hell yea! Once we inspect your cooler for the proper beverage and make a unanimous vote on the content,then and only then will ya be allowed to participate in the festivities. :letsdrink Oh,and don't pull so close to my boat this time unless the cooler contents are between just me and you okay. :toast


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Deeplines (1/12/2009)*I'll be home for this one JIM T. Count me in.
> 
> Oh yea, I'll take 1 XL shirt.


Talk about "trash talk" Yes trash...I talked to Murph today and he was to leave, going out to sea today.Take care bud.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (2/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Deeplines (1/12/2009)*I'll be home for this one JIM T. Count me in.
> ...


I called you because I was GETTING OFF work. That's why I invited you down. 

You are CORRECT Ron, You need more bed rest. :bowdown


----------

